
Android Twitter Client Falcon Pro Skirts Twitter’s Token Limit  - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/07/04/falcon-pro
======
shyn3
Direct link: [http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/07/03/falcon-pro-
updates-t...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/07/03/falcon-pro-updates-
to-v2-0-4-outside-of-the-play-store-now-supports-a-way-to-blatantly-skirt-
twitters-token-limit/)

This is rather neat.

Can anyone think of a way to stop this?

